# Air Compressor help



## Jerry Rauch (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a Husky air compressor, made by Campbell Hausfeld, I think. When turned on it builds pressure correctly until reaching about 60 PSI, then it slows down considerably until it reaches about 90 PSI, then it slowly speeds back up to normal, where it shuts off at 135 PSI. On top of the electric motor, there are 2 capacitors under small covers, one slightly smaller than the other. i think these are start and run capacitors. To my way of thinking (guessing) the run capacitor is most likely bad. What do you think?


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

If it were mine, I would switch the 2 and see. But that is me.


----------



## mef3232 (Apr 1, 2013)

*test tge capacitors*



Jerry Rauch said:


> I have a Husky air compressor, made by Campbell Hausfeld, I think. When turned on it builds pressure correctly until reaching about 60 PSI, then it slows down considerably until it reaches about 90 PSI, then it slowly speeds back up to normal, where it shuts off at 135 PSI. On top of the electric motor, there are 2 capacitors under small covers, one slightly smaller than the other. i think these are start and run capacitors. To my way of thinking (guessing) the run capacitor is most likely bad. What do you think?


Hi have you tested the capacitors......very easy to do.....u will need a anolog multi meter the ones with a battery in it........first discharge the capacitors by shorting the 2 electrical terminal across each other......the set your anolog multi meter on OHMS the highest rating on the meter...... if you touch the probes on the meter together the neddle should rise over....now you can test the capacitors put the probes on the capacitor the neddle on the meter should rise then fall.....if this happens the capacitor is good....but if the neddle stays over then this is a bad capacitor....it does on matter which terminal you put them on....always remember to discharge the capacitors because they hold a fair bit of charge in them..


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

In my suggestion check the power load of capacitor.Is it passes the same value or work load which you have used.Multimeter adapter will be more helpful for check the working capacity.


----------

